# My issues with DNP (DNP Cycle ongoing)



## sozon (May 21, 2013)

Hi,

I got 40X250mg DNP, and I ran 1 a day for 6 days without any of the side effects mentioned other than several trips to the loo (which I believe is due to the tremendous amount of water I'm consuming) and lost 0.2 pounds only (which is fine considering I'm holding water).

I strongly believe my DNP is under dosed, so I upped to 500mg a day for 3 days (so far) and I can definitely feel some sides (yellow body fluids, some heat, some sweating, really tired, etc.) and lost in these 3 days 4.4 pounds.

I could live with all the sides, heat is there but fine, sweating nothing out of the ordinary, however my only gripe with it since I have been on 500mg for 3 days, is the heavy breathing and most importantly my high heart rate (always over 100), I thought unlike clen and the lot, it has no direct effect on the heart, but I'm not feeling comfortable with this, I have not taken my dose today to monitor and experiment with his.

Keeping in mind that I'm running very strict diet, 500cal or more under maintenance, carbs 100 or less, 6+ L water, Multi Vit, Vit C, Vit E, ALA, electrolytes all covered, and no T3. I have some questions and need advice.

1- Is it possible that I'm very "tolerant" to DNP, on 250mg felt nothing, on 500mg didn't feel any harsh sides? under dosed?

2- What's your views and experiences with heart rate on DNP, any real danger with going on with cycle (1-2 weeks more) while heart rate is over 100?

3- I have 250mg caps and want a happy medium between 250 and 500, what is the best protocol to achieve that since caps can't be broken in half? 500 every 36 hours would work? what would you suggest?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Iv never used this , but been reading away about it (dunno if I can justify the risk with result) I did read that a very common mistake is to think it's not working so up the dose !

Massive amount of first timers do this I'm told and end up regretting it ..

All I can advise is reduce the dose and just wait n see . From what I understand even a low dose will yield results and may lower risk of the more serious sides , saying that weight loss is a side 

Keep posting I will be interested to see how you get on with it !!


----------



## dnpwala (Mar 30, 2014)

I am also running DNP cycle.

at first I also got underdosed caps.

now I just buy the powder and made my own caps.

I also have a thread ongoing if you are interested


----------



## sozon (May 21, 2013)

Old n fat said:


> Iv never used this , but been reading away about it (dunno if I can justify the risk with result) I did read that a very common mistake is to think it's not working so up the dose !
> 
> Massive amount of first timers do this I'm told and end up regretting it ..
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply, although I haven't done the mistake of upping the dose immediately, I have waited 6 days to assess tolerance, and even at 500mg I'm not regretting nor do I have extreme side effects like other users reported. as I said in my post I skipped today's dose to monitor.

Cheers, will keep this thread updated on my findings if any.


----------



## sozon (May 21, 2013)

dnpwala said:


> I am also running DNP cycle.
> 
> at first I also got underdosed caps.
> 
> ...


In no way I'll cap my own DNP, to each their own.

Link to your thread?


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

sozon said:


> 1- Is it possible that I'm very "tolerant" to DNP, on 250mg felt nothing, on 500mg didn't feel any harsh sides? under dosed?
> 
> 2- What's your views and experiences with heart rate on DNP, any real danger with going on with cycle (1-2 weeks more) while heart rate is over 100?
> 
> ...


1 - It's possible your DNP is underdosed but be careful about taking extra tabs as you are doubling the dose. Which brand do you have?

2 - DNP will raise the heart rate. When I have used 250mg my resting heart rate increases from 60 to 80. If you resting heart rate is over 100 I would keep an eye on this as that is very high for a resting rate.

3 - You could try doing 250mg each day and adding an extra 250mg EOD so you would have 250/500/250/500, etc. or you could try 500mg every 36 hours as you have mentioned. It's best to err on the side of caution with dnp particularly with a high resting heart rate.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

sozon said:


> 1- Is it possible that I'm very "tolerant" to DNP, on 250mg felt nothing, on 500mg didn't feel any harsh sides? under dosed? - *Either underdosed or you are more tolerant to the sides*
> 
> 2- What's your views and experiences with heart rate on DNP, any real danger with going on with cycle (1-2 weeks more) while heart rate is over 100? - *DNP will make cardio harder and you will get out of breath easily*
> 
> ...


----------



## sozon (May 21, 2013)

warsteiner said:


> 1 - It's possible your DNP is underdosed but be careful about taking extra tabs as you are doubling the dose. Which brand do you have?
> 
> 2 - DNP will raise the heart rate. When I have used 250mg my resting heart rate increases from 60 to 80. If you resting heart rate is over 100 I would keep an eye on this as that is very high for a resting rate.
> 
> 3 - You could try doing 250mg each day and adding an extra 250mg EOD so you would have 250/500/250/500, etc. or you could try 500mg every 36 hours as you have mentioned. It's best to err on the side of caution with dnp particularly with a high resting heart rate.


It's unbranded, it's a UK source but can't say (against the rules).

250/500/250/500 seems like a good idea.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## sozon (May 21, 2013)

@fundocta

I dropped doing cardio all together, can't imagine how horrible it will be as I'm out of breath even sitting at home. my weight lifting sessions has suffered too.

Wouldn't taking 2X250 day\night equals taking 500 a day, am I missing something? apart from less sides because of spreading the dose, my only concern is my heart rate\heavy breathing.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## sozon (May 21, 2013)

@funkdocta

I dropped doing cardio all together, can't imagine how horrible it will be as I'm out of breath even sitting at home. my weight lifting sessions has suffered too.

Wouldn't taking 2X250 day\night equals taking 500 a day, am I missing something? apart from less sides because of spreading the dose, my only concern is my heart rate\heavy breathing.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

sozon said:


> It's unbranded, it's a UK source but can't say (against the rules).
> 
> 250/500/250/500 seems like a good idea.
> 
> Thanks for your input.


Yeah that will still work. The big fat loses from DNP do not come until well into the second week. The first week your muscles are being depleted of glycogen.


----------



## sozon (May 21, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> Yeah that will still work. The big fat loses from DNP do not come until well into the second week. The first week your muscles are being depleted of glycogen.


Thanks mate, I wrote a reply to your earlier post but it didnt show up, something to do with admin must approve it first.


----------



## sozon (May 21, 2013)

This was the content of it:

I dropped doing cardio all together, can't imagine how horrible it will be as I'm out of breath even sitting at home. my weight lifting sessions has suffered too.

Wouldn't taking 2X250 day\night equals taking 500 a day, am I missing something? apart from less sides because of spreading the dose, my only concern is my heart rate\heavy breathing.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Mate the heathy breathing is a sign that your body's at its fat burning capacity. Your body's having to work hard to supply the required oxygen. On 750 I got out if breath lying down


----------



## sozon (May 21, 2013)

Growing Lad said:


> Mate the heathy breathing is a sign that your body's at its fat burning capacity. Your body's having to work hard to supply the required oxygen. On 750 I got out if breath lying down


I don't mind the heavy breathing really, I'm just concerned about the long term effects on the heart if it kept going for days\weeks on such a high bpm, anyone could shed some light on this? I just checked now and I'm at 114bpm and my last dose was 27 hours ago.

On another note, it's good to know that my body is at its fat burning capacity, melt fat melt


----------



## sozon (May 21, 2013)

Anyone who is or was on a DNP cycle and checked their heart rate, please share your Bpm.

By the way blood pressure is optimal, and temperature is mostly below average :huh:

I check everyday.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

sozon said:


> This was the content of it:
> 
> I dropped doing cardio all together, can't imagine how horrible it will be as I'm out of breath even sitting at home. my weight lifting sessions has suffered too.
> 
> ...


Splitting it gives you a higher saturation level and less spikes. You can take all 500mg in one go as well, the difference in negligible but its just something i like to do to keep a constant level instead of spiking high after dosing.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

sozon said:


> Anyone who is or was on a DNP cycle and checked their heart rate, please share your Bpm.
> 
> By the way blood pressure is optimal, and temperature is mostly below average :huh:
> 
> I check everyday.


Im using it at the moment, my resting heart rate fluctuates from 55-65 bpm. When exercises though it gets higher quicker than it usually would.


----------



## sozon (May 21, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> Im using it at the moment, my resting heart rate fluctuates from 55-65 bpm. When exercises though it gets higher quicker than it usually would.


How far in cycle are you, and what dose if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

sozon said:


> How far in cycle are you, and what dose if you don't mind sharing?


Im only 6 days in at 250mg, im keeping the dose around that and running for 4 weeks. Might pop it up to 500mg if i feel the need.

I have ran DNP quite a few times now so I know what to expect and when.


----------



## sozon (May 21, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> Im only 6 days in at 250mg, im keeping the dose around that and running for 4 weeks. Might pop it up to 500mg if i feel the need.
> 
> I have ran DNP quite a few times now so I know what to expect and when.


Thanks and all the best with your cycle.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

sozon said:


> Anyone who is or was on a DNP cycle and checked their heart rate, please share your Bpm.
> 
> By the way blood pressure is optimal, and temperature is mostly below average :huh:
> 
> I check everyday.


My bpm is 20 higher when on 250mg than normal so from 60bpm - 80bpm. My bp drops slightly from 125/75 - 115/65. Did you measure your temp before starting your cycle? My temp is normally 0.5 - 1 degree above it's normal temp with dnp.


----------



## sozon (May 21, 2013)

warsteiner said:


> My bpm is 20 higher when on 250mg than normal so from 60bpm - 80bpm. My bp drops slightly from 125/75 - 115/65. Did you measure your temp before starting your cycle? My temp is normally 0.5 - 1 degree above it's normal temp with dnp.


Yes I did, it seems DNP has no much effect on my temperature, I'm always below normal. however it does rise a degree within the first hour or so after taking DNP, then goes down again.

Thanks for your input


----------



## dnpwala (Mar 30, 2014)

www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/261586-my-dnp-cycle.html

my ongoing DNP log with pics


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

sozon said:


> @fundocta
> 
> I dropped doing cardio all together, can't imagine how horrible it will be as I'm out of breath even sitting at home. my weight lifting sessions has suffered too.
> 
> ...


I have not done a DNP Cycly yet. I have mine on order, waiting for delivery.

Everything I have researched, says to split the dose equally:

1 capsol every 24 hours

2 capsols every 12 hours

3 capsols every 8 hours

They say you should take all of your daily dose at once (if you increase the dose, but to split it out equally through out the day).

Good luck on your cycle, can't wait for mine to come in.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

dnp has weird effects, chances are the shallow breathing is making your resting heard rate go up to compensate, just imagine an obese person walking and you get the idea. try some mild cardio to get you to needing a deep breath and then check your heart rate, chances are its going to have relaxed sinced your lungs have opened and relaxed from the rush of blood. when i was on it my heart rate went froma resting 55 to around 70, andi think the breathlessness was just the draining effects making activly breathing seem like a pain in the ****

its nothing bad unless you start to get head aches and possible bleeds.


----------



## sozon (May 21, 2013)

danefox said:


> I have not done a DNP Cycly yet. I have mine on order, waiting for delivery.
> 
> Everything I have researched, says to split the dose equally:
> 
> ...


Dosing seems more like a personal preference, no harm in experimenting though, I have not taken my dose today (I take 500mg everyday at 9:00AM), I'm gonna start again at 250mg every 12 hours and take it from there.

Good luck on your cycle too, be safe.


----------



## sozon (May 21, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> dnp has weird effects, chances are the shallow breathing is making your resting heard rate go up to compensate, just imagine an obese person walking and you get the idea. try some mild cardio to get you to needing a deep breath and then check your heart rate, chances are its going to have relaxed sinced your lungs have opened and relaxed from the rush of blood. when i was on it my heart rate went froma resting 55 to around 70, andi think the breathlessness was just the draining effects making activly breathing seem like a pain in the ****
> 
> its nothing bad unless you start to get head aches and possible bleeds.


Thankfully no headaches nor bleeds, I'm wary though about cardio, I'll just wait it out before trying that, thanks for the advice.


----------

